# Fair WARNING!!!!!



## Dawg48 (Jan 2, 2007)

Hardwater FANS----

MY new boat comes in 30 days and I'll be prayin' for WARM TEMPS... LOL

For now enjoy the ice!!!  

Later
Dawg48 :B


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

I understand your excitement but in 30 days we will have about 20" of ice. Even if it starts to warm up in a few weeks we'll still have ice for at least 2 months.  *SEE YOU ON THT ICE!!*


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

i'm with you dawg 
please ignore dale.he hasn't been right since he retired fulltime
and you won't have long to wait.check it out 

Wednesday, Feb 21.......Low: 30 °FHigh: 44 °F
Thursday, Feb 22..........Low: 30 °FHigh: 50 °F
Friday, Feb 23..............Low: 33 °FHigh: 54 °F
Saturday, Feb 24..........Low: 24 °FHigh: 56 °F
Sunday, Feb 25............Low: 14 °FHigh: 47 °F


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Yeah Baby, Ice does start to melt above 32 degrees, right...???


----------



## ss minnow (Aug 11, 2005)

I wanted to start this thread three weeks ago.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

misfit said:


> Wednesday, Feb 21.......Low: 30 °FHigh: 44 °F
> Thursday, Feb 22..........Low: 30 °FHigh: 50 °F
> Friday, Feb 23..............Low: 33 °FHigh: 54 °F
> Saturday, Feb 24..........Low: 24 °FHigh: 56 °F
> Sunday, Feb 25............Low: 14 °FHigh: 47 °F


  NICE!!


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

Sorry Dawg48 But the way it looks around here we will be on ice until sometime in March ??


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

The gutters were dripping today. That's a good sign.


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

I was thinking about asking Big Daddy to knock off all that dancing!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

with all the hot air (ahum dale) about ice for months...it'll be melted by march 

just kidding. come on heat wave. i just looked out the back door and its not looking good for us boat owners. i got over 1' of snow today.


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

I will be on the water by 3rd week of march so get your ice fishing in boys, i have cabin fever and about to go insane.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

pfffft.... open water fishing..... heck you can do that ANYTIME.

except now of course.....i heard its supposed to stay iced up till June. sorry guys!


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Hardwater I heard the same thing 
Jerry, if this weather keeps up you better have a sled in march. I seriously dought there will be water that warm in about 4 weeks. I know that seems like a long time but it will go fast. They just said to expect below average temps for the next 10 days. Sorry misfit the forecast you posted must have been for Tenn. or NC. Ain't gonna happen here. 

Hardwater is right, you can do that anytime. Hey I'll be Glad to hit Erie this year but enjoy the ice while it's here. We got Shake going out with us, you may be next!


----------



## Dawg48 (Jan 2, 2007)

28 DAYS till *ICE OUT* LOL :T 

LOL
Dawg :G


----------



## bttmline (Apr 7, 2004)

Congrats on the new boat Dan. Can't wait to see you in it.
Tim


----------



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

congrats on the new boat
Load it up and look for the I71 south entrance ramp drive until you see softwater 
There you go problem solved eveyone can still fish  
"THAT WAS EASY"
geowol


----------



## newbuckeye (Feb 6, 2006)

DaleM said:


> Sorry misfit the forecast you posted must have been for Tenn. or NC. Ain't gonna happen here.


Dale, I was thinking Atlanta, but I did hear that Miami was around 82 yesterday....


----------

